# MAC Collections and How You Shop Them.



## SMMY (Aug 6, 2006)

I started thinking after reading the thread about affording your MAC addiction about peoples collecting habits with MAC. I wondered how many people here:

1 Purchase pretty much an entire collection if they like it and skip other collections all together if they don't like the colors/promotion/packaging. 
or
2 You pick and choose from each collection that comes along based on just the things that you like.

I realized that I tend to purchase most of a collection if I like that particular collection, such as Amused and She Shines, but skip others completely. I was wondering how everyone here decides on what and when to add to their MAC collection?


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2006)

It depends on if I think the colors will be good for me. Also what season we're in or coming upon. I think I'll be buying 4 shadows from Technacolor and some from Untamed (fall colors) but skip Rockocco? all together.


----------



## raquel13 (Aug 6, 2006)

I pick and choose what I like from a collection. Although sometimes (OK, often!) I like everything, especially eyeshadows.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 6, 2006)

so far i have not been able to pass up a collection at all, sometimes i like just a few things in particular but like to get all the colors just to try and see how to pair them all together, sometimes i get something that i am very pleased with and sometimes im not which is when the clearance bin comes in handy.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 6, 2006)

I usually get about 90% of every collection. Bad bad habit. I've actually started slowing down... because I think I'm pretty satisfied w/ what I got and came to the realization that if I keep buying the way I do I'll end up w/ more make-up than I can ever use in 3 lifetimes.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 6, 2006)

I used to buy everything I could, now I pick what I'll really use.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 6, 2006)

i used to buy every collection, more or less, but got cured of that with the release of culturebloom. i bought the ENTIRE collection, and ended up not liking ANYTHING. i didn't save my receipt and couldn't return it, and the stuff ended up haunting me forever, lol. i've sold a lot of it online, but i still have bits and pieces. now i'm much more selective about what i buy, and unless its expected to be super popular, i usually wait for a few days to see how people like things, once they're released.  oh, and the fact that i have so much makeup at this point, i really have to be selective, or i'll end up with items that are super similar, that i'll never use. 

the other nice thing about these boards is that occasionally, if you miss out on something thats LE, or if you want a backup and weren't able to get one, they'll pop up on specktra, or LJ, or MUA, and you can get it that way...


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i used to buy every collection, more or less, but got cured of that with the release of culturebloom. i bought the ENTIRE collection, and ended up not liking ANYTHING._

 
:what: How could you not like culturebloom? I wish I could have gotten anything from it.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm usually suckered into each collection, but I'm more cautious to buy things I'll really use or actually looks good on me.  I've had to return 4 things in the last 5 months and I hate doing that, it's a waste of my time and of their product.

I also wait for swatches or reviews here to see if it's like anything I have so far or in the permanent collection (usual for any of us here, I guess).  The most of one collection I've ever bought is from Lingerie, but that's only because of the wonderful Christmas money I got.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2006)

I buy what I like, collection or not.


----------



## Renee (Aug 7, 2006)

I usually carefully choose things out of collections based on what I have already. I passed on the last 2 collections and got quite a few things from technacolor. Can't wait for the next 2 collections. I also have a great MA that knows what I like and tells me if I "need" it or not!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 7, 2006)

i never have enough money to buy anywhere near the whole collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually think i dont buy many things from collections..i'm not sure why. so i guess like shimmer--i buy what i like, collection or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but of course, if i see something i really NEED from a collection, that will always happen to be a time when i have no money


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 7, 2006)

I pretty much pick and choose through each collection.  I think I've gotten something from most every collection since D'Bohemia, with the exception of some of the smaller ones, but never the entire collection.  I also have to find room for the perm. stuff I don't have yet.  I'm slowly getting to maximum capacity, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 7, 2006)

I pick and choose, some collections like Lure and Sundressing I loved and bought pretty much the whole thing and others like Avant Gold I skip completely. Of course that wasen't really like a big collection, even A Muse I bought probaly half of and the rest wasen't my cup of tea. It just depends...it is rare I skip a whole collection though, but it was easy with Avant Gold cause I already have an HG powder so I didn't need it.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 7, 2006)

Definetely the second option.
I know if I buy more than what I REALLY WANT, I'll end up using it once or twice and selling it online. There are a lot of pretty eyeshadows but I will only wear subtle eyeshadow out so there is no point in buying all of them. Usually, I pick out an eyeliner, lipstick or lipglass only. Rarely blushes or skin products unless they are like MSFs! 

Anyway, I can't afford to buy so much of the collection, so it's usually 1-2 items at the most


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I buy what I like, collection or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*What she said*


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 7, 2006)

i usually pick & choose from each collection depending on my "list of priorities." since i collect the pigments & msf's then i make sure to buy all of those first. then i pick the eyeshadows that i think would flatter me, tho i'm very partial to blues, greens & purples!!


----------



## bruinshorty (Aug 7, 2006)

When I first started I bought almost every eyeshadow from every collection just to have them, but now I pick and choose from each collection (or skip them all together) based on what I like and what I already have.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 7, 2006)

i never bought an entire collection.. i'd only pick out the things i like!


----------



## princess (Aug 7, 2006)

I buy only what I like, normally just 1 or 2 items from each collection but there were certain collections I totally skipped over.


----------



## lara (Aug 7, 2006)

I just pick and choose from each collection. If it's a good addition to my kit, then I buy it. If I'm treating myself to some personal make-up, then I buy what I'm drawn to.


----------



## llucidity (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll just pick and choose whatever I like from each collection. I skip l/g, l/s, and blushes most of the time. They dont vary that much anyways.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 7, 2006)

I buy bits and pieces of each collection.  I have yet to pass on one completely since I started my MAC addiction.  I haven't gotten anything from Avant Gold yet, but plan to get one of the matte MSFs.  I am starting to buy things that I KNOW I will wear, and not necessarily because it looks great on someone else.  As my collection grows, I can find things that I already own that are similar to the new stuff so I know what I can pass on.  I NEVER buy repromoted permanent stuff, cause I know I can get it at any time.  I got alot from A Muse (3 lippies, 2 fluidlines, 3 MSFs) and expected to get alot from Technacolor but only got 2 shadows, 1 liner and 1 plushglass.  I liked more colors in the technakohls and plushglasses, but I only got one of each to make sure I would actually use the product.  Now that I know I like them, I will go back and buy the other colors that I like.  Minimizes me returns that way.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 7, 2006)

a little of both. I skipped the plushglass train, but went wild with technacolor es'.
 I got the msf's that looked good on me, but skipped shooting star b/c it was too dark.
 got a bunch of patternmaker-based solely on how it looked on me, even though i really liked the collectable compacts.
 only got turquatic es from turquatic...and so on like that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I try not to panic just because something is LE.


----------



## barbiebelt (Aug 7, 2006)

i must buy all pigments........i am totally addicted to them!!! And i buy crap that i know i will never ever wear, but maybe i will.....like the blue in the rebel rock collection???? where in the heck is this 35 year old mom of 3 housewife gonna wear that bright blue eyeshadow? to cheer practice? or a softball game??? i know i dont need them......but i cannot quit i am ADDICTED!!!!!!!!!
barbiebelt


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 7, 2006)

i pick and choose what i want from collections. i usually get the items that are l/e right away and i just pick up permanant collections whenever.


----------



## Padmita (Aug 7, 2006)

I always choose the things I like best, I don't think I would ever buy a whole collection because there are always colors that don't suit me. And I try not to get anything *just* because it's LE, if there's a permanent product I like better!


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 7, 2006)

I buy based on what I like and if I have some money at the time, not if it's LE.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 7, 2006)

I just pick and choose things that I like/will suit me. Most of the time this is everything in a collection, but I won't buy something simply for the sake of it!


----------



## juniperstar (Aug 7, 2006)

i try to just buy the ones i like, but im always tempted to get the whole collection - it just makes me feel complete.  but after the she shines, i think i'll hold off on all other pigments...too expensive


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 7, 2006)

I pick and chose from each collection that I am interested in based on what I already own and if it's a new hot product! From there, I go to the store, look at it in person, see how well it compliments me  and decide from there, what I will buy! The same rules apply for skipping a collection altogether! I went to the store to look at technicolor and skipped it altoghter because I didn't like how the shadows looked on me and some were very similar to some of the ones I already own!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 7, 2006)

i pick and choose... i usually dont buy LE items anyway though... all the stuff i'm in love with is perm... but if i love the collection, i'll get 1-3 items... i try to narrow it down to stuff id really use, rather than stuff i think looks nice!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_I pick and choose, some collections like Lure and Sundressing I loved and bought pretty much the whole thing and others like Avant Gold I skip  completely._

 

ditto! if i love it and it works for my skin tone i buy it,  but if not i don't.. this year i pretty much bought everything from the patternmaker, lure bait hooked, culturebloom and sundressing collections.. i completely passed on turquatic... it was SO meh to me.. don't even get me started on last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought EVERYTHING from madame b, belle azure , diana ross icon, goldplay, ornamentalism and the holiday collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i LOVED those collections!!!!


----------



## divaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I always just pick and choose what I want, what I will wear and what will look good from a collection and buy that.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_
2 You pick and choose from each collection that comes along based on just the things that you like.
_

 
Yup, that's me!  I will only buy things I know I'll use and like.  For example, I only use eyeshadows and lippies so of course I'd steer clear from all collections based on facial makeup, such as Avant Gold and parts of collections such as the msfs from A Muse.  Even so, I'm still very picky about what I pick out from each one; I won't buy every single lippie or eyeshadow simply because I don't like the colour or because I know the colour won't work for me.


----------



## airrinleah (Aug 7, 2006)

I try to be picky (definitely more than I used to be!!!) BUT my bad habit???

I will buy every mineralized skin finish and LE pigment they put out! If they came out with an uuuuuuugly msf called "ugly ass msf" I would STILL buy it!  

Erin <3


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 8, 2006)

i always say i will pas sup a collection...but then i get tempted and go see it in person...then i always find at least one thing i like...but like with Lure and culturebloom i bought almost the entire collection....i gues i just go with what i like...this last technacolor i was sure i would get at least 6 of the eyeshadows but one i saw them i left with 2....


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 8, 2006)

i pick and choose. i always LOVE everything before i see it in person, and then i'm like, "no, not for me"
too many times have gone by where i buy something impulsively (like all those lingerie e/s!) and then i never use it, and it pretty much sits in my traincase. i don't want to just but things to say i have them, so i try to be picky, choosing only MUSTs/the things i know i'll regret not getting if i pass them up


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't pay attention to LE and so far I have never bought back ups. I pick and choose, buy what I like. I'm sort of picky so often I only pick up one of two items a collection and shop more from the permanent stuff because there are more choices and my collection isnt that big yet.


----------



## Eilinoir (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm like #2.

With each collection (same w/ the permanent line), I focus in on the eyeshadows, pigments, and cheek products. From there, I look into the colour and finish descriptions of each and decide which ones I will definitely/maybe purchase. Then it's off to the store I go!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 10, 2006)

I pick and choose....I used to buy "just because" but I don't anymore...and I don't buy from every collection either...


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ditto! if i love it and it works for my skin tone i buy it,  but if not i don't.. this year i pretty much bought everything from the patternmaker, lure bait hooked, culturebloom and sundressing collections.. i completely passed on turquatic... it was SO meh to me.. don't even get me started on last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i bought EVERYTHING from madame b, belle azure , diana ross icon, goldplay, ornamentalism and the holiday collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i LOVED those collections!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm..I remember last year.....LOL!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Hmm..I remember last year.....LOL!




_

 

LOL!!! u know it gizzy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u were there.. u saw the madness that is me when i love a collection!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_LOL!!! u know it gizzy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u were there.. u saw the madness that is me when i love a collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh yes...madness by the bagful!!!


----------



## baby_love (Aug 11, 2006)

I buy whatever I like.  if I don't like, I don't buy.  like with A Muse, I loved the e/s duos, but I hated Persona/Screen Vinyl and Interview/Purple-x, I wasn't going to buy them so I could have all of them.  

by buying only what you like and what you think is unique, you have enough money for other collections.


----------



## Eemaan (Aug 14, 2006)

i buy all:

eyeshadows
Pigments
Quads
Fluidlines 
MSFs
brushes 


*looks wee bit concerned*


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 14, 2006)

I only get things that are brand new, LE, and totally unique when I'm collection shopping.  For example, Vibrational lipglass from Turquatic looked clear on me, therefore I skipped it.  And Turquatic eyeshadow=Aquadisiac, therefore, I skipped it.  I never pick up any repromotes, not even in the special packaging.  So Black Tied and Idol Eyes in the Lure packaging, I didn't even bother with because I have the option to buy those forever, until they get d/c which won't be anytime soon.  Like the colored mascaras that are coming out with Untamed, I'll pick those up because I know I'll probably never see them again.  I skipped Plushglasses and Technakohls because they're permanent, but I grabbed an MSF even though I couldn't afford it because they only come around maybe twice a year.  If I can't get a pigment sample, and it's a pigment I really like, I'll either buy a sample from someone online, or buy the jar, make myself a large sample, and sell the rest/split it with my sis.  Now that I'm unemployed, I notice how much more money I would have if I didn't buy every damn MAC item that crossed my path.  Hindsight is 20/20 vision, aint it?


----------



## plkitten13 (Aug 14, 2006)

2. You pick and choose from each collection that comes along based on just the things that you like.

that's me! i buy what i like, and only what i like. what's the point in spending money on things i won't use?

i also make sure not to buy anything too similar to what i already own. when lure came out, i asked myself, "how many turquoise eyeshadows do you really need?" i skipped waternymph, and picked up aquavert and sea myth instead, because they were unique colors and i didn't own anything like them. sure, aquadisiac =/= turquatic exactly, but let's face it, only a true addict will really notice a difference. and it's an expensive habit.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 15, 2006)

My buying habits pretty much follow choice #2.
Since I'm on a limited budget, I buy only the items that really "grab" me, and I've been known to skip some collections completely.
For example, I didn't buy a thing from either "A Muse" or "Avant Gold," because the colors in those collections simply don't work for me.
When a new collection is released, I usually check out any new pigments first, then lipsticks, then lLipglasses, then everything else. I usually buy everything that I'm going to buy from a collection the first day that it's out.


----------



## musicdust (Aug 15, 2006)

I buy what I like but if money is tight for the month, I will try to buy the LE items first!


----------



## whitnie (Aug 30, 2006)

My collection is only about 1 year old so I'm still trying to get a good base of Perm. items. I buy some things from collections along the way that i really like, as soon as i get that solid base of perm. items, I'll start following the collections more closely


----------



## industrialsludge (Sep 1, 2006)

I pick and choose but definitely still skip entire collections all together if I think the colors are too much like what I already have or if I think I won't use them enough to justify having them.  Like, I really love Blow lipstick, but I never bought one because how often would I wear it?  Probably never.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

i don't buy every single thing. Just the things i like


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 1, 2006)

i only buy the things that look good on me. But then again, i end up buying like 3 of each item i pick up when it's LE that is.


----------

